# Looking for cheap,rugged watch for outdoor activities



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

The title says most of it. I just ordered a Casio MDV 106D black bezel-dial and bracelet but I wont be taking this watch to camping. I am looking for a watch which costs 50$-65$ max and is rugged enough. I dont want a G-Shock or similar looking ugly watch. I am looking for an simple,enough luminescent analog watch. My current list is like that:

Seiko SNK805
Seiko Men's SNK805 Seiko 5 Automatic Green Canvas Strap Casual Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

Timex Expedition Military Field
Timex Men's T49875 Expedition Military Field Green Nylon Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

Timex T40051
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000TIISW/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1395139058&sr=8-1

I didnt pick those watches for colors but i will probably buy beige,khaki,olive or black(maybe brown)
I will use hem pretty rough so quartz movt would be better for me. But if auto movts are shock resistant it wont matter.
I didnt have enough time to search so this is a quick search list for me.
And i can only buy it from Amazon.


----------



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

Help please it is urgent.


----------



## fliegenbock (Nov 7, 2006)

I think any Timex Expedition quartz will be perfect. Plenty to choose from. Under $50.

T49961 Expedition Scout









T49963 Expedition Scout









T49909 Expedition Rugged Field


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

insigma said:


> *The title says most of it.* I just ordered a Casio MDV 106D black bezel-dial and bracelet but I wont be taking this watch to camping. I am looking for a watch which costs 50$-65$ max and is rugged enough. I dont want a G-Shock or similar looking ugly watch. I am looking for an simple,enough luminescent analog watch. My current list is like that:
> 
> Seiko SNK805
> Seiko Men's SNK805 Seiko 5 Automatic Green Canvas Strap Casual Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> ...


Well the title says what you are looking for. The text of your OP tells me you found it. I and others can suggest watches that look more or less different, but the three you identified are all just perfect for what you want.

You may want to look around to see if you can get a better price, but I'm by no means suggesting the prices noted are bad ones.

FTR, I'd go with a Timex that has the Indiglo. It's dark in the woods/wilderness at night and you'll really appreciate having no trouble reading the dial. Lume works, but not as well as that Indiglo feature. I've awakened in the middle of the night in a tent and looked at my lumed watch only to find I needed to grab my headlamp to see it.

All the best and have a good trip.


----------



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for all your help.What if I buy a Timex Pilots style as casual and use Casio with a phone screen protector on glass? I trust Casio watches more than myself. My grandpa has been using one for 20 years&up, still working +-1min month. And he is wearing it without care. Watched it fall from stairs,one scratch.But my friend uses a Digital Timex Ironman,looks rugged and tough. Fell from a desks heigt, cracked glass. Another ones Expedition got broken in front of me.

Lume is not really important for me.
If you recommend Casio for outdoors, i plan to buy one of these:
Timex Unisex T2N9979J Casual Black Distressed Leather Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Timex-Expedit...s_watch_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=0D4P8D6VW1T858QNNGSH

But if Timex is more rugged than Casio,so i picked this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000TIISW/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Would screen protector work on watch? Really curious now. Again,thanks for all your help


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

Timex Camper


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

insigma said:


> Help please it is urgent.


Thats what we would call a rich world problem.... lol . . . . ^^ How so? That's funny ! Sorry, could not resist. Try the digital and affordable forums too.

Any of the Japanese auto should work. But I personally think you probably need a quartz - since you plan to mash them up.


----------



## sperki (Jan 30, 2013)

I think its worth pointing out that you're looking at watches that wear very differently. One of the Timex links to a 37mm dial watch, while others are 42+mm. If you're looking for a contemporary, "tough" feeling watch, 37mm is probably too small.


----------



## jpm7791 (Jul 1, 2012)

I've got that Seiko. It is my beater. Indestructible and great price.


----------



## insigma (Jan 17, 2014)

ahkeelt said:


> Thats what we would call a rich world problem.... lol . . . . ^^ How so? That's funny ! Sorry, could not resist. Try the digital and affordable forums too.
> 
> Any of the Japanese auto should work. But I personally think you probably need a quartz - since you plan to mash them up.


It was urgent because i live in Turkey and was going to place an order from Amazon. I decided to buy Timex Expedition Scout but my MDV 106 purchase was cancelled because the stock listing on the website i bought it was wrong,it was out of stock for 2 years !I visited almost 25 watch seller in my city and none of them has the Marlin. So i decided to buy an Invicta 8926OB from Amazon for the same price I'd pay here. But price gone over the customs limit so i will buy the Scout later. And because it isnt global eligible, i'll have to find someone going to US.

Again,thanks for all your recommendations.
Ended ordering a Black Ray(orient) for 50$ more price. Having outdoor watch on hold since i bought a f91


----------



## HighDesert (Apr 19, 2009)

This is late, but I would also recommend the Timex for the indiglo. In a pinch it will serve as a fair momentary light particularly so with the light colored dials. I would also recommend the smallest diameter size, probably 37-38mm, as it poses much less a target for damage if indeed you intend to use it for rough duty. You will also find amongst the Timex, anyway, the smaller diameters often have better water resistance, 100m vs 50m. Finally, consider a nylon NATO strap or even rubber strap in sweaty or wet environments. I have an SNK803, one of my current favorites, but use a small lightweight Timex resin for search and rescue.


----------



## Automat (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a couple of Vostok amphibians I use as beaters when I go camping, kayaking, swimming, etc. They are rugged and keep good time. Bought them on ebay. Haven't had one leak yet. I did have one lose it's ring in as I entered a port-a-john at a campsite. I did not try to fish it out.


----------

